# [MySQL] Alternatives à PHPMyAdmin

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui comme moi trouvent PHPMyAdmin lourd, moche et mal conçu, il existe des alternative intéressantes : 

eSKUel

Adminer

Chive

----------

## ryo-san

Salut,

Merci pour le partage  :Wink: 

+

----------

## truc

Effectivement, merci, mes souvenirs de phpmyadmin remontent à mes études, mais tout de même! J'aurai ainsi plusieurs propositions alternatives à faire si on m'en parle!

La page de eSKUeL est celle me séduisant le plus! C'est on ne peut plus subjectif, alors si d'autres ont des retours plus techniques à faire sur un des ces projets, ça serait intéressant!  :Smile: 

----------

